# ducklings.



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

so i am looking to purchase day old chicks as to grow to be a pet. im looking to source either aylesbury's or cherry valley but will consider other if anybody has any idea where to get them. i know of happychicks.co.uk its just the delivery is £40 to me so looking at other options. worst comes to worst i shall pay it. 

Thanks in advance.
Aaron


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

never mind noticed your the other end of uk soz


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Try going on practical poultry forum, poultry garden, poultry keeper or have a look about for a local poultry auction. 
Ask for ducklings, not chicks if it is ducks you want.  
There are also some companies that deliver day old of guaranteed sex.


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

cheers for the reply's i shall have a look out 

Aaron


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

also happychicks are reputed to be one of the most expensive for lack of quality. 

there are a fair few poultry pages on facebook that are selling chicks/ducklings too.


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

oh really :/. hmmm i dont have fb so thats a b**ch.
i dont really want to try my hand at hatching fertile eggs as these are our first ducks & id be gutted if i wasted the eggs. heating etc is no problem thoe as i pretty much have access to equipment from my reps etc. 
but i guess the search shall continue lol

i was looking for local farms etc that would maybe have them but farms are few & far between down my way & some dont sell.
we have an place called heritage aquatics that sell pairs & hens etc but no ducklings but i guess i could see if they could get me a few in

Aaron


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I would really try to find a private seller if I were you.

Not being funny but ducklings are REALLY REALLY messy. And unless you are buying guaranteed sex ducklings you will generally get more drakes than ducks, what will you do with them?

Why not just get a trio of nice ducks and go from there?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.practicalpoultry.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl

The Poultry Keeper • Index page

The Poultry Garden • Index page

Bid4poultry.co.uk - chickens for Sale,buy chickens,Poultry supplies,garden poultry,hatching eggs


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

i understand the mess situation. as i hand raised a few pigeons lasy year. and MY GOD!. if we have more than.1 drake then i.will hafto to get a setup at my house & my garden and get 2 ducks for him. as these are going to be kept at my ladys house as were already planning an outdoor run for them .

thankyou for the links 
Aaron


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

if you ever no of anyone coming up this way al gladly hatch some out for you

and can vent sex at day old as well


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

adamntitch said:


> if you ever no of anyone coming up this way al gladly hatch some out for you
> 
> and can vent sex at day old as well


thankyou for the offer . i guess the way forward would either to buy grown on ducks. or hatch our own lol

Aaron


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

they are easy to hatch and some places will rent you an incubator


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

i shall look into it  
Aaron


----------

